

Smooth-Stone aims at Intel - helwr
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/16/technology/16chip.html

======
hga
Two words: "64 bits". Last time I checked ARM is resolutely 32 bits and 2
years isn't enough time to produce a 64 bit version. That said, if their first
offering is successful that might be enough prompt doing the work to expand
ARM to 64 bits.

It's also clear they're so new they haven't even done an IP check on their
name: <http://www.smoothstone.com/about-us>

~~~
wmf
The 32-bit problem is going to be solved, and a lot sooner than 2 years from
now.

~~~
hga
Not just a new processor architecture but also the new software tool chains
and operating system ports needed?

I suppose we're faster at doing the latter along with everything else, but
it's generally taken quite some time to get the latter in place _and_ solid.

~~~
wmf
There's a short-term solution that requires no changes to userspace.

~~~
hga
No changes to userspace means I can't write programs that use more than 4GB,
which is the major point of going beyond 32 bits. If you're just talking about
something like Intel's 1995 PAE I'm not sure that's terribly useful nowadays.

